# Amtrak route most loved by the communities along the route?



## railgeekteen (Apr 7, 2018)

What Amtrak route is very important to the communities along the route and people there really appreciate it?


----------



## BuffaloBoy (Apr 8, 2018)

All of them.


----------



## west point (Apr 8, 2018)

Would love to support one of my SE trains. However probably the Empire builder might be the one and it certainly is the most important in winter.

A very eye opening statement by a fellow passenger on it was " I can get a better meal on this train and it doesn't cost me any more "


----------



## jis (Apr 8, 2018)

A quick glance at the ridership numbers might give a hint.




Although it would be somewhat difficult to normalize the numbers to account for number of offered seats and such.


----------



## west point (Apr 8, 2018)

jis said:


> A quick glance at the ridership numbers might give a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> Although it would be somewhat difficult to normalize the numbers to account for number of offered seats and such.


Would we consider the highest percentage of riders based on the local population served ? 10 , 15 , 20 , 25 mile numbers ?


----------



## railgeekteen (Apr 8, 2018)

west point said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > A quick glance at the ridership numbers might give a hint.
> ...


percent of population


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 9, 2018)

Most small rural communities love having access to the train verses driving long distances. These areas have a small population, so ridership is low, but having the train is a very important transportation link for rural America.


----------



## neroden (Apr 11, 2018)

The exception is West Texas, which doesn't seem to appreciate its Sunset Limited service much. But a lot of rural towns do "overperform".


----------



## railgeekteen (Apr 11, 2018)

neroden said:


> The exception is West Texas, which doesn't seem to appreciate its Sunset Limited service much. But a lot of rural towns do "overperform".


Look at Del Rio's times and frequency of service.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 15, 2018)

Agree, it is hard to support a train in the middle of the nigh three times a week. Change to a daily train with a marketing plan, I imagine you could pull so many more people. These people may need to go to LA on Monday, then return before the weekend, but only three times a week knocks these people out over and over.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Apr 15, 2018)

railgeekteen said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > The exception is West Texas, which doesn't seem to appreciate its Sunset Limited service much. But a lot of rural towns do "overperform".
> ...





Lonestar648 said:


> Agree, it is hard to support a train in the middle of the nigh three times a week. Change to a daily train with a marketing plan, I imagine you could pull so many more people. These people may need to go to LA on Monday, then return before the weekend, but only three times a week knocks these people out over and over.


But that's true of any locality, small town or big city.

I would believe population is still #1 when it comes to ridership but there are other factors. In bigger cities there are other transportation options competing with the train. If the train stops by at inconvenient times or less than daily service, that will hurt. College towns tend to have higher than normal ridership. Champaign Urbana, Ann Arbor, and Charlottesville definitely outperform their "population". Also, if you are about 100-200 miles away from a major city, your train service to that city is going to be attractive.


----------



## neroden (Apr 16, 2018)

Semi-rural college towns are kind of the holy grail of ridership: they punch *way* above their population numbers, with a large number of students coming and going every time class starts or stops.

If there were a reasonable track route (one would have to be reconstructed by buying homes) I'd strongly suggest service to Ithaca, NY


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 17, 2018)

I feel like the Silvers are pretty well liked. Could be wrong but the Meteor is a pretty large train and has always been pretty full when I've written. It certainly helps that Florida has so many senior citizens, many of which can't or don't want to fly.


----------



## JRR (Apr 17, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> I feel like the Silvers are pretty well liked. Could be wrong but the Meteor is a pretty large train and has always been pretty full when I've written. It certainly helps that Florida has so many senior citizens, many of which can't or don't want to fly.


I resemble that remark! Seriously, it is a lot more pleasant to ride the Meteor from South Florida to Baltimore/Wilmington area rather than driving I 95 for 1200 miles.

It is more expensive but makes a wonderful trip, 4 meals which while are not gourmet fare, but a great opportunity to visit with fellow travelers.

Additionally, for the most part the SCAs and LSAs do a good job and my wife and I have become friends with several of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 17, 2018)

JRR said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like the Silvers are pretty well liked. Could be wrong but the Meteor is a pretty large train and has always been pretty full when I've written. It certainly helps that Florida has so many senior citizens, many of which can't or don't want to fly.
> ...


Yeah! All but one of the MANY SCAs I've had on the Silvers over the years have been great. I've found that though the views are not amazing, the farmland and fields are very pleasant and calming. It's just a very pleasant and nice way to travel.


----------



## JRR (Apr 17, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> JRR said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


The most boring part is at night!

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Apr 17, 2018)

JRR said:


> The most boring part is at night!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Again, true of almost any train (unless there's trains with laser shows or neon light shows along the route


----------



## JRR (Apr 17, 2018)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> JRR said:
> 
> 
> > The most boring part is at night!
> ...


What I meant is that the Ga, SC, NC and southern Va. is all trees with little to see so being at night is good!

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 18, 2018)

With the room light off, it is amazing all the sights you can see at night. Yes, a full moon really helps and some areas have more communities.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 18, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> With the room light off, it is amazing all the sights you can see at night. Yes, a full moon really helps and some areas have more communities.


Exactly! It's so enjoyable to just tuck yourself in and look out the window as the train speeds through the night.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 18, 2018)

The Empire Builder enjoys a lot of support, both ridership and political, particularly in northern Montana.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 18, 2018)

duplicate redacted


----------

